# [SOLVED] Computer won't recognize cdrom drive



## alawrence12 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have no idea what happened, but my computer won't recognize my CDROM drive. If I put a cd in the drive it acts like it wants to read it but it won't. When I right click on My Computer, then manager, and then the drives it shows the drive, but then shows a yellow triangle with an exclamation point in it and when I click on that it reads "This device cannot start. (Code 10)
Click 'Check for solutions' to send data about this device to Microsoft and to see if there is a solution available." When I click for the computer to try and find a solution it doesn't and goes back to the same screen. 

ANYone know what's going on and how to help me?:4-dontkno


----------



## misstechy (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Computer won't recognize cdrom drive*

first, check in device manager if there is a bang, or missing driver...
or if u see any yellow exclamation point under CD or DVD rom drive..
if everythign is ok, tried deleting the upper and lower filter thru registry editor..
open RUN- then regedit.. 
then restart your computer, and check again.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Computer won't recognize cdrom drive*

Hello and Welcome to TSF!!!

You can try in Device Manager to uninstall driver for CD-ROM,
restart PC, go to Device Manager again, right-click on your PC in Device manager,
and hit *scan for hardware changes*
It will automatically search for drivers and install them...

If this does not help, in properties of CD-ROM drive, click on *update drivers* button,
to update drivers...

Keep us posted...


----------



## alawrence12 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Computer won't recognize cdrom drive*

misstechy,
Under my device manager when I click on the cdrom drive it has a yellow exclamation point and it gives the code I listed when I go into it. I am not sure where the upper and lower filters are in the registry to delete them? I looked at my registry yesterday and couldn't find them. I know a little about computers, but not a lot.


----------



## alawrence12 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Computer won't recognize cdrom drive*

Vladimirb,
If I uninstall the drive is it just gone if it isn't retrieved by that hardware setting? If it doesn't find it what do I do then?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Computer won't recognize cdrom drive*

Windows will detect the drive and reinstall the Drivers.

You can find an article about removing the filters below.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060


----------



## misstechy (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Computer won't recognize cdrom drive*

yeah, u can also try or uninstall the driver for your CD/DVD rom drive..
just right click on cd/dvd rom drive,, select uninstall the restart, if still no go,,
then check the registry,,
RUN+regedit -, then it will give u the registry editor screen ,
next step:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
so once your there, if u see upper and lower filters, delete those and restart, it will be automatically installed back once u restart your system


----------



## misstechy (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Computer won't recognize cdrom drive*

and try installing the firmware for you CD/DVD rom..
you can check that in the support site of your system..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Computer won't recognize cdrom drive*

Hi this may help http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060


----------



## alawrence12 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Computer won't recognize cdrom drive*

Missytech,
Thank you so much for all of your help, and thank you to everyone else. My drive is fixed now after deleting the upper and lower filters. You people ROCK  Thank you, thank you, thank you 

AShley


----------



## misstechy (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Computer won't recognize cdrom drive*

your welcome, and im glad it works now


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Computer won't recognize cdrom drive*

I am also glad you have solved things right mate! :smile:
I will mark this thread as solved!

If you ever need help again, you know where you can find us! :grin:

Take care!

Vladimir


----------

